# Found a pigeon that can't fly, help! UK



## Nj2013 (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Me and my sister recently found a small pigeon sitting pushed up right against a wall on our way home. He/she seemed quite scared and wouldn't move. We felt sorry for the pigeon so we decided to take it home. At first we thought the pigeon had a broken wing and can't fly but it turns out the pigeon doesn't know how to fly. 


We've had a for 4 days now. We've made it a nest in a shoe box, we bring the pigeon in at night so it doesn't get eaten and we let it out in garden every morning for the whole day. The pigeon wanders around and will try to fly, (flaps it's wings one or two times hopping). We've seen it fly from a chair in our garden to our garden table but there's not that much distance between the chair and table.

Is there anything we can do to help it learn to fly? And how long will it take for the pigeon to learn? I'm not sure how old it is. We don't have much birds in our back garden either for the pigeon to see flying and copy. Also when it does learn to fly is it safe for the pigeon to just fly away? Or does it need other birds? 
Sorry for all the questions, this is the first time we've had any sort of animal in our care! (not allowed pets in our house because of tenancy agreements) would be grateful for any help!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

* Has the bird had anything to drink or eat? It will succumb quickly without anything to drink or eat, or not enough to eat. There are several reason the bird may not be flying, it is too young and learning to fledge, it is starving, or it sick or injured.

Please post a picture so we can determine age.

If this is a youngster it may not have learned how to eat or drink yet.

Please do not leave this bird outside unattended at night, bring it inside a warm area in a container.

http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/rescuecentres.htm
Above link is an excellent UK link to find out more information on pigeons and what to feed them and also links to find resources for help for the bird.

What is your exact location? *


----------



## Nj2013 (Oct 30, 2013)

hi  

thank you for your reply. sorry i forgot to mention of course we've been feeding the bird. it didnt eat the first day but after its been eating, the bird eats alot especially when it's in the garden during the day. we also give it water but haven't seen the bird drink once, but we still leave water out.

it tries to fly but they're more like little hops, i dont know if theres anything we should be doing to help it learn. 

Yeah we take the bird in before it gets dark cause it'll get eaten. i've attached a picture of the bird.

i live in the UK in london.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Can you call London Wildlife Protection? 07909 795064 or 07947 475147 ?


They will either care for it themselves or take it to a no kill rescue centre. DON'T call the RSPCA, they will just kill it.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*The bird needs intervention now, to be examined and taken care of by a rehabber at this point, or taken to a sanctuary. It does not look young, although the picture is not close enough where I can tell. But if it is not flying it is sick or injured.

Have you checked any of the resources on the link?

Are there any near you. *


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Skyeking is right. The picture isn't a close up, so we can't tell how old it is. Can you get a close up of the bird? Also, it isn't safe out in the garden during the day either. A bird without flight, is just begging for a predator to grab it. Please don't leave him outside, even during the day. No one is going to know if you have one little bird in the apartment. Or as Skyking mentioned you need to take him to a rehabber or sanctuary, where they can determine if he is sick and needs medication. If he is an adult, and not flying, then he is either sick or injured. He will die if not taken care of. *But it is very important that you not leave him outside during the day. You are offering lunch to a hungry animal. Really not doing him any favors.*


----------



## Coconut (Oct 20, 2013)

The Pigeon Rescue Team are part of the London wildlife protection network . Their phone number is: 07909 795064, which is for emergencies.


----------

